
What are some good study sources on Organic Circuits? - sky_projektor
This is for my study on a fully organic electronic product which uses organic materials like coke, charcoal or carbon to create simple devices replacing the regular silicon PCB board. Any help would be appreciated! Thank you!
======
czbond
I can't offer any help, but following because the study seems very
interesting.

